

Whopper Sacrifice Shut Down by Facebook - ujeezy
http://www.insidefacebook.com/2009/01/14/whopper-sacrifice-shut-down-by-facebook/

======
kqr2
This is probably a good end game for Burger King anyway. They got a lot of
publicity attention and it limits the number of free whoppers which they now
have to give.

According to the article, if they modified the app to meet privacy
expectations, the app would probably be reinstated.

------
mpk
While it's quite probable that Burger King violated some part of the Terms of
Services, I'm cynical enough to think that encouraging people to remove
relationships from the Facebook graph might have played a role too.. (Come on,
you thought it too, don't deny it!).

